# Inverter And Transfer Switch



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I have removed my Power Bright 2300W inverter and my 30 Amp transfer switch from my trailer and are offering them for sale. I will sell both to my fellow Outbackers members for $100, a steal.

Shipping will depend on location, but will be at cost.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You all delayed too long, item is sold. It went quick, happy to give my on line friends a deal.

DAN


----------

